# min pin vs. chihuahua



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi, i'm new and i have owned several dogs mostly herding dogs and showed them as well my question is i recently moved and decided to leave my aussie with my parents "we have livestock and 100 acres"and it wouldent be fair to him to put him in a apartment when he is used to running free "in a fenced area" so anyway i miss haveing a dog and have been researching on the internet for months and finlley narrowed it down between the min pin and the chihuahua i found a breeder " the one i'm buying the puppy from"and she seems to think they would both be good i was wondering what everyone thought about the two breeds around children?and in general thank you.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You haven't bought the dog, correct? And you're just looking for opinions on the breed, correct? The reason I'm asking is because I wonder if you considered a rescue. Many rescues will temperament test their dogs and predetermine whether they are suitable for children. If you're open to adoption, and you haven't made any committments to the breeder yet, you may want to explore this option. Good luck!


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

i havent purchesd yet but i have looked at alot of rescues and most of the dogs are not sutable around children or men that is what i want to do and i told the breeder that there is a possibility that within the 4 months i may find a rescue dog or shelter dog"there are way to many dogs getting killed everday i have looked every where on the internet and local i have a young son and dont want to take chances"thats the only reason i opted to get a puppy from a breeder.all of my previous dogs where pound puppies!.if anyone finds a rescue with childern sutable dogs please let me know!!!thank you.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Believe me, I understand you concern, and I have to trust that you've done an exhaustive search. I just wanted to throw that out there just in case because buying from a breeder can be a tricky process in itself, and finding the right breeder should be equally exhaustive. As you know, the temparament of your breeder pup will largely be determined by the breeder, and not so much the breed. So, to me, it's imperative that you find the best breeder available. 

Nurture starts at birth...not when you finally get the puppy home. By then, it may be too late. So please find the best breeder possible. Let us know if you need help qualifying your breeder. Good luck!


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

thank you i have been searching breeder shelters and rescues for 3 month's everyday and the reason i choose this particular breeder is because she also has 4 young children that handle the puppies this is really the first time i have ever delt with a breeder so maybe you guys could help me out the website is www.prairebarkkennels.com the site is under construction but maybe you could check it out and any comments would be appreciated positive or negitive thank you


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont believe either breed is generally very good with children... but if they are raised with it, they may be okay.

My personal experience with min pins wasn't a really great one... I found them (all four) to be quite snappy, incessant barking (though perhaps that could be curbed with good training), TONS of energy and just generally not the "sweet and cuddly" kind of dog that I like. However, being a bit bigger than a Chihuahua, they may be a little more hardy.

Pros and cons with both, I'm sure.


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

when i was growing up i had a chihuhua mix and that dog was so tolernt i use to dress him in baby feetie pajamas lol thank you for your response it will help me in my final decision !!! if a chihuahua falls of the couch and hits the wrong way he can break his leg true?also i have been waching the dog whisper "i love that show" and there is alot of snippy loud min pins on there. but i think with special training i can curb the barking and sniping right? i forgot to mention both parents are show dogs the dam was a pretty good one and the lady said they are both have very good tempers "her children play with them daily" will this have a impact on thier disposition?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe this is the correct web address: 
www.prairiebarkkennel.com

The web site you gave isn't working but if you google "prairie bark kennel" you'll find it. Surprisingly(NO!) they spelled their own name wrong in the web address.

Please don't be offended when I say this, but you need to run as fast as you can away from this breeder. Why? The list way too many breeds, which suggests it's more of a puppy mill than a reputable breeder. They also offer "designer dogs", which is another red flag for an unethical breeder. I would be very leery of this breeder.

My suggestion would be to contact the min pin or chihuahua clubs of America (if you're in the US), as a starting point on locating a breeder. If you're new to puppy buying, there are many things to look for. Here's a start.

Good breeder bad breeder - General Dog Forum - Dog Forums - all breed dog forum


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

oh my gosh never noticed i must be way to neieve thats why i asked for second opinions thank you i did go to the min pin breeders club and found some in my area but they seemed really rude when i called to ask a few questions like they didnt have time i.e rushing me off the phone is that a typical breeder. why would i get offended thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

forgot to ask do think the in breed?


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

As far as training a Min Pin to not be snippy or barky, I think that's only possible to an extent. You can control the behavior, but not eliminate it completely. Basically, training isn't going to turn it into a different dog that isn't prone to being snippy and barky.

What I recommend between the two breeds you mentioned is a longhaired Chihuahua. Everything I've heard about the breed (and from owners of them) is that the longhaired ones have much more stable, laid back temperaments than the shorthaired ones. I'd get one on the slightly larger end of the standard so that it'll be a little sturdier.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would be looking at shelters for a large sized chi mix or at a breeder for a larger chi. Be careful for the chi breeders who are breeding dogs smaller than most guinea pigs. Those dogs are not healthy and not good in a house with kids. However, many good breeders will have chi's that are too big for showing, or have other minor faults making them available as pet quality dogs. Seems to me that the long haired chi's are a bit bigger (or the breeders haven't "down-sized" them for Paris Hilton types yet. Also a breeder may have a dog that is a bit older (you could skip the house training phase) that just no longer fits into their program. 

I volunteer at a shelter/animal control facility and we see a bunch of strays all the time of larger chi's. 

I would go to a dog show and see what is out there in your area. Also look on the official breed website for breeders in your area. I would not contact a breeder by email. Breeders have told me that they feel the people who are serious will contact them by phone. Those that use email are cruising many breeders, sort of kicking tires, or at least that is the perception of the breeders I know. 

Where do you live?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know why you would be offended, but sometimes I rub people the wrong way I guess, so I just wanted to be clear.

There could be many reasons why they rushed you off. If I had to guess (and this is purely a guess), your tone or questions may have suggested that you weren't serious about finding the right pup. If you're not well informed about the breed, and aren't convinced that a min pin or chihuahua is right for you, a reputable breeder has the right to believe their pups aren't right for you. It's not about being a snob as it is about placing the pup in the right home. And an informed owner is more likely to be given the time of day. So, in short, you may not have asked the right questions.


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

i live in colorado and there isnt alot of dog shows around are area.the only questions i asked where when they expected there next litter and how much they where.i first did contact all the breeders by phone and then the lady who runs prarie bark kennels told me to email her so thats why i emailed her.thank you guys so much in your opinion do think i'm ready for a dog i have owned dogs and showed them but for some reason i m nervous owning a indoor dog "i want everything to be perfect when i bring him/her home" i want it to be a life long companion thats why i'm asking so many questions i really appreciate you guys takeing the time to help me!!! thanks


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

The questions you asked portray a person who is just interested in purchasing a dog, perhaps with no interest in the breed itself or that particular breeder's dogs. I'm not saying that is your intent, but your questions were very "ballpark." 

Do you care if they breed for temperment? Do you care if the dogs come with a health guarantee or that the breeder will take the dog back at any time during the dog's life? Are their dogs AKC registered? Who is their vet? Do you care what the current litter parents are like? Would you like to make an appt to visit their facility and spend some time with their dogs? Are they willing to provide you with references and the contact info for other people who have their dogs? 

I'm not saying that you are in it just to get any dog. But that's how you would have come across to me, if I were a breeder. What kind of dogs did you show? If you have been around shows enough you should know how breeders feel about their dogs. Think again before making another phone call to a breeder. Word gets around fast amongst them about having gotten calls from a person asking "ballpark" questions. 

On 5/18-20 there is an all breed dog show in Cortez. It might be worth your while to make the drive and make the personal acquaintance with some min pin folks.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Ohhh, definitely not good that the only questions you asked were basically- when are you having puppies and how much $$. That's probably THE biggest turn off for any breeder. It makes you *seem* like the average Joe Schmo who has done no research and is not going to be a responsible owner...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm not sure where in CO you are, but here's some cuties on petfinder:

Chihuahuas: http://search.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?action=1&pet.Animal=Dog&pet.Breed=chihuahua&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=denver%2C+co&preview=1&scope=2&x=0&y=0

Min Pin: http://search.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?tmpl=1&exact=1&breed=Miniature+Pinscher&preview=1


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I have to second Curb...there's no way in hades I'd buy a pup from the Prairie Bark kennel...it just screams of a puppy mill set up and I could never in good conscience line their pockets. No way. Remember, when dealing with legit breeders, breeding is probably not their source of income so they can be busy with family and jobs, etc....I imagine with toy breeds having smaller litters, good breeders will be very selective who they place dogs with. If the primary concern seems to be cost, that may turn them off to a potential home.

To address the original question of min pin vs chihuahua. Personally, I'd take a min pin over a chi any day of the week. I've known more foul tempered chi's than I care to count (and been bitten by a few of them). The min pins I've known - even a couple from shelters - have always been great little dogs. We board two little min pins and they are two of my all time faves. So full of personality!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

you can also check petharbor.com for shelters in your area


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for the info lovemygreys i went to the petsmart adoption weekend and the had a ton of grey hounds they seem like such gentle giants!!! also thank you lorina i will for sure look into those orginazations!!well the reason i didnt go into asking about temperment and gaurantee is because all the breeders i called had a web page and went through all that so i felt i did not need to ask that and the first thing i told them was i had been researching the breed for aproximently 3 months and i had visted thier site and thats where i got thier number then i proceded to ask when do you expect the next litter i'm looking for a puppy in 4 months are going to have any of your dogs whelping?they said yes and thats when i asked does color vary the price because i would prefere a black and rust and i would prefer cropped ears "min pin" and asked if they had thier vet do it or if i needed to make arrangments with my vet. do i really sound uninformed about buying a puppy? be honest thank you


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I talked to many breeders before I got my pups, and I had the same experience with a couple of them. One even snapped "How did you get this number?" after I said I was interested in shelties. It could be anything, I wouldn't take it personally. One person I called was in the middle of a dog show, and the lady I ended up buying from was initially rude too, until I met her. She imediately began asking me tons of questions on the phone, and I was sure she thought I was not fit to own a dog, but she is very sweet in person. I can only assume she gets calls from people who are not serious or are in some way not suitable.

Anyway, personally I like longhaired chi's. I initially looked at chihuahuas, but a friend of mine has one and her son accidentally seriously injured it, so I ended up ruling out all toy breeds because I have young children. I assume you've already done research though and narrowed it down to those two, so in that case, my vote is in for longhaired chi.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't have any personal experience with either breed other than at an obedience club I used to go to one of the senior members had approx 5 min pins & they constantly barked from the time she arrived til the time she left, that put me off the breed. My cousin once had a chihuahua & she was his baby & followed him everywhere. Don't think either breed would be good with children, you'd be constantly worried that they'd get hurt.
Have you thought about a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, although in Australia they apparently have a lot of health issues including heart. You'd have to find a reputable breeder that breeds out the problems.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

DogsforMe said:


> ... at an obedience club I used to go to one of the senior members had approx 5 min pins & they constantly barked from the time she arrived til the time she left...


Yup, that's what I'm trying to say about training Min Pins not to bark... to some dogs barking is as natural as breathing.  So I'll say it again, if you don't want a barky dog, then you really may want to consider a different breed!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

If you're looking for a dog that's good with kids, I'd reconsider your choices. Both min pins and chis are poor choices. Both are smaller, more fragile dogs and both are known to be snappy. 

I would suggest that you do more research on yourself and your needs before you consider purchasing a dog, whether from a rescue or from a breeder. 

Make sure that you are considering what you can offer the dog on top of what the dog can offer your family group. 

For example, if your children are rough, it's not fair to put a small boned dog in danger. 

However, its also not fair to your kids to have a dog that snaps at them every time they try to play with it. 

Two sides of the same coin. 

Take care and keep us posted on what breed you choose. Here is a helpful website that will help you select a better breed for your needs: 
http://www.k9country.com/perl/dogBreed.pl


----------



## Peterson Pocket Pups (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay guys, I have been away due to a family illness but am back now and I really missed everyone... sooo glad to be back... Okay here goes! This is all pretty good advice. Actually, most of what I have read in this thread is good advice. I would like to offer a bit more. I can't speak for Mini Pins as my experience with them has been very limited -but Chi's and breeders- that I can talk about. Please, please be careful when picking a breeder for your new pup. Remember the pup is getting some 'training' from day 1- either good or bad and I think a pup is only as good as it's beginning. If they are a good breeder, they will gladly share with you the daily schedule and training schedules as well as limitations of the breed in general and ALL breeds have good and bad points. You say that you have done some research on the breeds so I will assume that you know the good, bad and ugly of both Mini Pins and Chi's. All breeds have good, bad and ugly! But if you are really looking for a Chi, I would echo the suggestion of getting a 'larger' Chi and not the tiny ones. Sure a breeder can't guarantee the size of the dog fully grown but breeders may sometimes have a larger one and if asked should tell you about them. As a breeder (I don't sell to people from this forum so please don't contact me- I joined this as a social outlet and information source only) I have people who call asking for a pup. The first thing they ask is about color- then price- not temperament or personality. Honestly, this kinda upsets me. I know the pup and parents and grandparents and I don't look at the pup as in 'it is this color'- I look at the pup as 'here is where the work needs to be done'- training- So use the breeder as an information source. Don't use them as you would a store. I talk to 'prospectives' all the time and ask loads of questions about the family routine and family members to include any additional pets. I ask what they want from a pet and how much time they plan to spend with it and history of past pet ownership. Most of the time, I will get my most valuable information just talking to them and I usually have numerous conversations with them prior to them making a purchase. I have found that sometimes people are put off by my questions and my insisting on numerous conversations along with visits prior to picking up the pup. Please remember, I have spent many years with my dogs and DO NOT wish them to end up with an unsuitable family or worse. To me, my pups come first- so sure I am interviewing you to be a parent to my pup! Yes, you are paying for it- but remember, I have invested many years and loads of time with my dogs so money isn't my driving factor. I usually have a waiting list for my dogs and contact people based on what they are looking for. Let me give you an example: a woman wanted a blue Chi- that is what she kept saying... I talked to her many times and found she wanted this pup for her teenage daughter. She said her daughter was really busy with school and other activities. But the daughter needed a dog.... a blue Chi. When I had a litter with a blue chi, I contact the lady. "Yes, I want the blue one." So I kept in contact with her throughout the pup growing and developing for 10 weeks. The blue Chi was developing her personality and I saw that she was more reserved and independent than the rest. She did not like to play unless it was on her terms and was NOT a lap dog but more independent in nature. When she was finished playing- she was finished! She did not like to be disturbed or handled when finished and no amount of socialization was changing that. I contacted the woman and told her that I did not think this dog would be a good choice for many reasons (giving her the reasons) and offered her my suggestion for her new family member... but she insisted- she wanted the blue pup. When they came to visit ( I insist on visits- after shots but prior to taking the pup home) I put the blue and 'my choice' out for them to play with. The blue- true to history- played for a short time then walked away- my choice, played then curled up in the girls lap for a nap. I am glad to say, they took 'my choice' and I get cards and emails from them on a regular basis. The blue one went on to living with an older couple who travels and all are happy. I also get emails from Blue. So please be careful when choosing a breeder. I have seen good and bad.... I could tell you horror stories that I have personally seen from people who say they are good breeder... and I could tell you good stories from really good breeders.... And no, all good breeders do not actually show their dogs. I am a breeder, not a handler or even interested for that matter in the show part- not to brag but a few of mine have been winners but not my showing them... but by my hearing from families who have them as pets.

Now for the Chi's- I kinda feel they are getting a bad rap here. I have 20+ dogs total. Some are rescues, some from other breeders who refuse to take back their pup when the new owner could not keep them- NOT all are Chi's- I have a mix. Others are older pets -a few are here temporary as our county does not have a shelter and my name and number has somehow got out there...LOL! My husband says no more rescues... I say 'what's one more' LOL! Now, I have only 5 females in my breeding stock- Total. I keep my breeding stock small in numbers so I can spend the needed time with each and their litter...So I do not sell a lot of dogs. At any rate, my Chi's are not yappers nor do they snap at people. It is all in the training. Sure they bark when someone new comes around but that is for only a short time and they stop when given the command. And NONE of the dogs are allowed to bite.... (training) At my house, I have large breeds and mixed breeds but my favorite is the Chi- they have so much personality. Here is some questions that I have not seen addressed: how old are your children? DO THEY know how to handle a small dog? can they respect it when the dog wants some alone time? Also injuries... they can occur when a child doesn't know how to properly handle a pup... of ANY breed! I have a Rotti who was injured by a child (not intentionally) and it required a $1600.00 surgery when we got her. She is fine now and amazingly loves children but what I am trying to say is injuries comes when people don't understand the proper way to raise or train dogs. So I would suggest training for all the family, if possible with the pup. As for long haired and short haired Chi's- Personally, I put this in the same category as color of dog.... it makes no difference.... it is all in the personality and training. I know that I probably didn't help a lot here but it is something to think about. Chi's are great dogs.... if given the training, love and attention.... This forum has a lot of good information to offer but as anything -take the good and leave the bad. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

ok i went to visit my family about 200 miles away and while is was in my hometown i went to the shelter and found a long hair chihuahua min pin mix !!!! i spent alot of time with her and she never barked at me when i was with her or while she was kenneld she is 4 months and is about 12 inches if i had to guess and is so smart i'm trying to adopt her but another family was also interested so they had to pick the best sutable i will find out if i got her at about 4 o'clock i will keep you posted also in the above post i totally agree with you a stray had puppies in my barn once and i gave interviews but now i know they are living happy lives and i do understand why some breeders are rude seemingly sometimes and i also agree that chihuahuas are getting a bad rap my dog growing up IS a chi laso mix and that dog whould let me dress him up and everthing so dont rule out chis completely!!!!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Peterson Pocket Pups said:


> and I could tell you good stories from really good breeders.... And no, all good breeders do not actually show their dogs. I am a breeder, not a handler or even interested for that matter in the show part- not to brag but a few of mine have been winners but not my showing them...


Yes, all good breeders *do *show their dogs, or they enter them in agility sports, herding trials, field trials, schutzhund, etc. 

If you do not show or otherwise title, you have no business breeding. There are plenty of good chi breeders who care enough to show, and they do have pet quality dogs to offer.


----------



## Peterson Pocket Pups (Jan 5, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> Yes, all good breeders *do *show their dogs, or they enter them in agility sports, herding trials, field trials, schutzhund, etc.
> 
> If you do not show or otherwise title, you have no business breeding. There are plenty of good chi breeders who care enough to show, and they do have pet quality dogs to offer.


Boy, I knew that would get attention... just didn't know from who...lol! Now just chill a minute, *I never said my dogs didn't show... I said that I don't show.* Personally, there is nothing there for me... I love my dogs, I breed to better the standard... and follow all the rules. Everybody has their thing and showing is not mine. I train... and train and train. That is my goal... to raise and train a pup to become the best they can be- as a pet and if someone wishes to show... go baby go... just not my thing! 

I met a few people over the Internet who live in different states who *do* show and breed. Recently, I had the opportunity to visit them as I was traveling to a family members home due to illness. When I visited them, I was appalled at the pups and dogs living conditions. Yes, I called AKC and the local shelter. The dogs (toys) were living in a garbage can that had been overturned stuffed with straw. It was below 30 degrees outside! For a toy, come on now... 30 degrees or below... There was fecal matter everywhere, dirty water... (no not dirty, that is way too kind- but for lack of a better term I will stick with dirty) and when this 'good breeder' eek: she must be good, she shows and places) well, when she fed them- she took the food and threw it on the straw... mixing with the fecal matter. The other one wasn't any better. 

The moral of this story is that: I will love and take good care of my babies... vet visits, testing prior to breeding,... each and every time, grooming, and TRAINING and training and training. Leaving the showing to people who care about that kind of stuff... nothing wrong with showing ....but it's just not MY thing.... So please don't judge- because I do not fit into your box... I am just not into that side.... However, I am told by many... those who are true professionals and respected for what they do... that I am very good at what I do... I have so much money invested in materials for my dogs training and well-being... stairs to climb, tubes to crawl thru, wading pools to jump in, hurdles to jump, a track in my yard and so on... and that's not counting my lab or dogs room and equipment... you know... the norm... testing materials, microscope, and gosh I could go on but I am sure you get the point and have the same kind of stuff at your house... Again, let me make this clear: *nothing wrong with showing or the other stuff... it's just not for me.* I will stick to what I love and do the best- leaving the rest to others... But knowing nothing about me or my practices- and with one full swoop- You decided I wasn't a good breeder because I do not show.. Mighty strong statement ... I will share that statement with my vet and others today I am sure they will be as amused as I am.


----------



## lindseyanne (Apr 15, 2007)

i got her but i have to wait till friday to get her from the vet"spaying"her name is leah casey"i didnt name her"i ll post some pictures when i get her!!!


----------



## Papashango11 (Dec 24, 2012)

DogsforMe said:


> I don't have any personal experience with either breed other than at an obedience club I used to go to one of the senior members had approx 5 min pins & they constantly barked from the time she arrived til the time she left, that put me off the breed. My cousin once had a chihuahua & she was his baby & followed him everywhere. Don't think either breed would be good with children, you'd be constantly worried that they'd get hurt.
> Have you thought about a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, although in Australia they apparently have a lot of health issues including heart. You'd have to find a reputable breeder that breeds out the problems.


Maybe the min pins were barkers because there were a bunch of them, one barker teaches the rest to bark? If those dogs lived seperately as only dogs in quiet homes, wouldn't they bark less?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is 5 years old and the OP has not been active since then.


----------

